# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Monologu i romit

## deep_blue

*Me e pas dijtë se nata dhe dita nuk kanë dallim te ai i Madhi
Lëkurën time e kisha ba të bardhë si tambli,
Era fisligen më kish ardhë. 
Kurrë nuk më ka shku në mendje se tenda ime 
Ka me u zavendësu me mure të forta,
Më të forta se shpresa jonë.

As shtetin s’e kam andrru se ka me ma përmend emrin pa hile
Ka me ma shtrëngu dorën pa ironi, 
Bukën e mbrume ka kohë që s’e kam pjekun nën saç, 
Ai që din me na dhanë
Gjithmonë ka me ditë me marrë prej nesh.
Bota ka me qenë e imja, 
Vetëm atëherë kur ka me u zgjue një mëngjes i lumtur 
Nën aromën misk të çarçafit të bardhë.*

----------


## inez

sh e bukur

----------


## littlegirl

e kendshme

----------

